# THE UNSEEN by Paul Melniczek



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's some info on my latest book THE UNSEEN, just announced from Sideshow Press. It's supernatural horror, and is part of their Dark Canvas series which includes a lot of extra artwork. There will be an affordable trade paperback for around $17, and a Deluxe Lettered Hardcover edition for $65, a much more limited edition for collectors. Link to the paperback is at bottom of this post. Thanks everyone.

When just a child, Lewis is nearly killed in a fire. It is then that he first discovers that he has a secret guardian–a giant, horrifying creature that only he can see.
Now grown, Lewis lives away from town, his unseen guardian always with him, keeping him on the periphery of society, serving a penance for a sin he didn’t commit and doesn’t understand. When tragedy threatens to strike a busload of school children, Lewis makes a decision that has unintended and irreversible consequences. The people of the tiny town of Trackville have always been wary of the boy, but now some are terrified of him.

And a few think that he needs to go.

From the author of THE WATCHING, A HAUNTED HALLOWEEN, FRIGHTFUL OCTOBER, MONSTERS, and MISCHIEF NIGHT, comes a dark fairy tale that illustrates the destructive nature of small-town prejudices.

Part of our Dark Canvas series, this book includes over a dozen illustrations, including a special gallery depicting the titular beast.
Deluxe Hardcover

• Handbound hardcover bound in premium materials

• Signed and limited to no more than 40 copies

• Includes bonus story and artwork

• Remarqued by the artist

http://sideshowpressonline.com/?page_id=4&category=4&product_id=69


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

You can now reserve a copy of my latest book THE UNSEEN from Sideshow Press, and they'll be shipping soon. This is a brand new, never before published novella, part of their Dark Canvas series. There are 2 edtions -- a Deluxe Lettered with extra artwork, and a trade paperback. By reserving a copy now you'll save $2 off the trade, and $5 off the Deluxe hardcover edition. Thanks.

http://sideshowpressonline.com/


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Congratulations on getting published!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks much. It's not an easy thing to do, with all the competition, but it's really cool having your work out in beautiful editions, especially the hardcovers. I appreciate the comment.


----------

